
Tesla sues ex-employee for hacking and theft. But he says he's a whistleblower - Element_
http://money.cnn.com/2018/06/20/technology/tesla-sues-employee/
======
awalton
Whistleblowers leak _evidence of wrongdoing_ not rumors. If this guy believes
himself to be a whistleblower, all he has to do is provide the evidence of the
wrongdoing, period.

I'm willing to listen, but he's got miles to go before his claims are more
than hot air.

------
smt88
It took me longer than most others on HN, but I've recently come to see Musk
as a dystopian figure. If anything Martin Tripp says is true, it'll be yet
another reminder that we need great journalism to protect the public from
corporate reality distortion fields.

The interesting thing about this story is that both Tesla and Tripp should
have irrefutable evidence to back up their version of the story, and it just
remains to be seen who releases it.

~~~
skellera
I highly doubt they’d go as far as framing him. But either way, we need to
wait before going crazy with speculation. Both sides have not shown any
evidence.

If it’s true, someone got that data and should be building the story. If it
isn’t, Tesla can prove pretty easily that the data is truly trade secrets and
his whistleblower story is no longer makes sense.

~~~
smt88
Why wouldn't they frame him? I don't think they did, but they have a
multibillion dolla incentive to do it.

I think it's more likely that a lot of Tesla's side is spin to cover safety
problems. But I still have no idea what the real story is either way.

------
Element_
This Washington Post article has more details:
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-
switch/wp/2018/06/20...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-
switch/wp/2018/06/20/tesla-sues-former-employee-as-elon-musk-signals-hunt-for-
saboteurs/)

